# Decoys of today.



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2017)

Unless you spend big dollars they dont hold paint and crack on the first cold spell.  Back in the Seventies when I first bought decoys they held up. My G&H are Rough and tough. What is the best decoy on the Market today?  What say you?


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 5, 2017)

G&h is the best imo, but I do like avian x and Dakota.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 5, 2017)

The fancy flocked decoys of today are about like the fancy camo patterns of today they attract the attention of people when they're in the store, don't so much help you kill more ducks. I'm not throwing stones, as I have Dakota decoys and big name camo.  But do they put more birds in my boat?  Nah.....


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 5, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> The fancy flocked decoys of today are about like the fancy camo patterns of today they attract the attention of people when they're in the store, don't so much help you kill more ducks. I'm not throwing stones, as I have Dakota decoys and big name camo.  But do they put more birds in my boat?  Nah.....



I could care less if a decoy is flocked because of the point you made, but the paint schemes on g&h, Dakota decoys, and avian x is just hard to beat.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dakotas are nice but too heavy for me. Avian x have been nice, see how they end up after the next season or two of abuse. GandH are still decent but not what they use to be.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Dakotas are nice but too heavy for me. Avian x have been nice, see how they end up after the next season or two of abuse. GandH are still decent but not what they use to be.


Yea I got a brand new Blue Bill a couple of years ago and the keel was broken right out of the box. I once had two dozen G&H standard mallard decoys that were as tough as you could get. When I got Divorced my X wife sold them for 50 cent a piece in 1976.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2017)

Anybody got any wooden or cork decoys?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 5, 2017)

I like higdon and avian X decoys.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2017)

I like avians the best as far as a plastic production decoy. I am really starting to like my foam decoys and have been adding them to the spread the last couple of years. Homer decoys is what I have been buying. They are big and visible and once restle coated just about indestructible. I also have some Herters 72 mallard that I just had restle coated and painted into wigeon that turned out really nice. They should arrive next week. I have a few old wooden gunners, but I have them for display and not in my spread.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 5, 2017)

Higdon's foam filled decoys are near indestructible.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 5, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Anybody got any wooden or cork decoys?


Killer I still got L.L.BEAN cork decoys,6 mallard,4 Black ducks and 4 G/W Teal that I hunted with way back when Retts was in its prime  (1965 - 1980 ) now they are put up in the attic for my Grand sons.I've got more G & H that are very old and still hunted with till I Bought 3 dozen avian X  2  years  ago and I will see how good they hold up so for I'm impressed and clean up easily with  Dawn and  a brush.My father left the wooden decoys to me and I gave them as gifts ( 2 I kept ) to my hunting buddy's over years that are decorations in their homes now.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2017)

I have one cork unknown maker. I got a Half a dozen wooden Victors and a few paper mache J.C. Higgins from Sears. All have been hunted over. One of the Paper mache decoys had its head glued back on a while back.


----------



## hrstille (Aug 6, 2017)

GHG progrades are hard to beat


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 6, 2017)

hrstille said:


> GHG progrades are hard to beat


In my experience, it seems like their quality has gone down these past few years, but I do have some that are a few years old and are still in good shape.


----------



## hrstille (Aug 6, 2017)

I have beat the crap out of mine. They have been frozen solid several times. I have left them out in the sun for months. I spray them off after each season and hang them up. They still look nearly new. I have zero complaints about GHG Progrades. 3 years of serious abuse and this is how they look


----------



## killerv (Aug 9, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Anybody got any wooden or cork decoys?




We allowed to post them?


----------



## castandblast (Aug 9, 2017)

I do have to applaud Higdon decoys. I just purchased a dzn full body mallards from a big box store on clearance. The box was missing one of the heads and had a floater decoy rather than a full body decoy. I called Higdon yesterday afternoon and asked if I could purchase another head and body. The customer service rep just asked for me to send an email with my receipt and address and I just received an email this morning that they have since fixed the order and shipped it to me for free. I wasn't expecting that. Those decoys looked great as well!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2017)

killerv said:


> We allowed to post them?



Old hunted over yes


----------



## killerv (Aug 9, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Old hunted over yes



I don't have any old ones, only been carving since '09. Oh well.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Aug 22, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Anybody got any wooden or cork decoys?



you gonna make me break out my ll bean's this year?


----------

